# Top 3 Mfgs. of Steamers



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Just curious...What are _YOUR _top 3 picks of steam loco manufacturers?

Mine are:
1)Rivarossi
2)MTH
3)BLI


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

1. Rivarossi...










2. Mantua...










3. Mehano/IHC...


----------



## PRR975 (May 5, 2012)

Those are some really great pics! Your first one had me fooled for the real thing for a few seconds!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

My favorite manufacturere are as follows:

1) 1960's Athearn

2) AHM/IHC/Rivarossi/Mehano

3) Penn Line

I also like Sakai a lot too, Mantua, and Bachmann are okay too.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I dont know the other two, but I've seen some MTH ones at my local hobby train stores that I've been to. I would like to get my hands on a J-class steamer and be able to share my thoughts on it with you guys here, but I need to first be able to afford it. If I DID own one though, I would then tell you that MTH would be my favorite. I'm surprised that Walthers barely ever offers steam locos. I've sent them suggestions and all i get every time is that "they'll send the suggestion to their superiors" blah blah blah, but I never get feed back. They either don't care or its not in their list of priorities (although a company who focuses on manufacturing models for hobbyists SHOULD care if they want to make more sales). Anywho, MTH looks like a promising brand. Once they figure out how to incorporate operating smoke with DCC a little more, then I will look into starting a budget for an MTH steamer, but for the mean time, I'll continue to buy from Bachmann (even if those don't smoke -_-).


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Fantastic pics!!! I am a huge NW fan myself, and THAT steamer is one of the best I have seen. Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

If ya got code 100 track and don't mind DC block control as I do, heres my opnion:
1-Rivarossi, big engines and well detailed
2-Mantua, fairly priced and always more ways to add details
3-Bachmann, good detailing and the Spectrum line is amazing!
I have a Rivarossi and a Mantua or 2 to share:



















Not listed, but, the Proto 2000 series is nice:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

PRR975 said:


> Those are some really great pics! Your first one had me fooled for the real thing for a few seconds!





warbyrd12 said:


> Fantastic pics!!! I am a huge NW fan myself, and THAT steamer is one of the best I have seen. Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks guys...I have a small switching layout I use for outdoor pictures...


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That Mantua is nice Shay, what time frame is that one from?


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Those are very nice looking, The Tyco Man!! I too am running an Atlas DC at the moment. I kind of put the cart before the horse. What I did was go out and buy my diesels and steamers, along with a bunch of rolling stock and some dioramas/buildings,track etc.. I then put up a temporary "ovalish" track; laid down the rest of my "stuff," and I am now able to run! I cannot get into a permanent layout as of yet. I just bought another house; and I don't want to tear a layout down just after I put one up. So...nothing is tacked down at the moment. But I did make certain that at the very least I had something to run between now and the time I move...which is only two blocks away. lol. I would be VERY interested in viewing other fellow RRers pics of their steam engines. I can't get enough of 'em!:thumbsup:
Here is a short clip of my Bachmann Spectrum HERE


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Xnats said:


> That Mantua is nice Shay, what time frame is that one from?


That is one of the newer Mantua Classics, I think Model Power puts them out. Can motor and DCC ready, it certainly runs well...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Bob, you are kidding me! 2197 ain't no model!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It is and I think it is missing a part in that photo. Any know what it is?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I say all the parts are there


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

I think the part it's missing is my track...:thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The missing part is at the front. If I am right.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok the top two lights, lol. Southern wins that round. I was going to mention a decoder, but since Shay owns it, he keeps his stuff pristine


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

This one looks European. Looks nice though!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Xnats said:


> ...but since Shay owns it, he keeps his stuff pristine


Yup...never alter my Rivarossis... My Big Boy is the only exception because it was rather tattered when it came to me...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Xnats said:


> Ok the top two lights, lol.


 no it is not the lights. It is a part that most of the Rivarrassi Y6Bs are now missing.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

hint all of mine are missing the same part.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I added the red and gray paint.










And of corse I need one in Southern Railway.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Rats...you noticed...the feedwater heater cover...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have three working ones and one for parts. None have that cover over the screw.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern said:


> hint all of mine are missing the same part.


i love this one!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> Rats...you noticed...the feedwater heater cover...


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Love my HO Rivarossi steamers. I need to find a few in N scale!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

'Rossi N did you say? :thumbsup:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Drooling over the N mallet Bob! Yep, I have a few N scale Rivarossi engines myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Even Bob's elm trees are ridiculous...


OK, trivia time...without checking Wiki, what is the most common street name in the U.S.? No, it's not Elm.


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> 'Rossi N did you say? :thumbsup:


I agree with the mallet! Beautiful looking engines. VN details.


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Maybe Main or 2nd?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

My guess is 'Walnut St'.
second is 'Broad St'.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

The most common street name is:

Maple

3rd is the first numbered street. Main and Broadway are in the top 10, as is Elm.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

So, as soon as I can get a camera card, I'll be making a case for Sakai and 1960's Athearn! They are the best engines of the 1960's, in my views. I also challange anybody to try to find a Sakai 2-6-2! The Athearn 1960's 4-6-2's, and the Sakai 2-6-2 are beautiful runners, if you treat it right, and you'd also like the feature the models have, that gives her an edge over the TYCO/Mantua's!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Tell Santa Claus you want one of these:









Train cam!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Drooling over the N mallet Bob! Yep, I have a few N scale Rivarossi engines myself.


I'm trying to mother/daughter each of my 'Rossis...one HO, one N...gonna take awhile (and some serious coin  ) to do that...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=161&pictureid=2128
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=161&pictureid=2130
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=161&pictureid=2129
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=161&pictureid=2131
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=161&pictureid=2132

Look for what most Mantua's don't have, that these locomotives have!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

warbyrd12 said:


> I agree with the mallet! Beautiful looking engines. VN details.


these look good!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Main Street?!


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

I just received my new BLI T1 4-4-4-4 Steam engine yesterday. Vid or pic to follow. This baby is HEAVY! It has a lot more weight than any loco I have for sure. In the mean time, here is a pics of the engine I am speaking of.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*My View on Steam Power, and Old Trains in General*

To best put it, any steam, is good steam. I get what I like, wether it be a Rivarossi, a 1960's Athearn/B&M 4-6-2 "Super Pacific", a little known Sakai 2-6-2 (with an engineer sticking out of the cab), or an ancient John A. English 2-8-2 (I may be only in High School, but I know my stuff; ). I just got the English 2-8-2, and a PEMCO SP 2-6-0 (I'm naming in the manner as my other 2-6-0, after a grandparent; last time my maternal Grandpa, and this time, my materanl Grandma, and I'm going to need to find some Rollos Tin Foil soon). This will be fun. - 

My road will keep a policy of Steam and Vintage Diesel till the end, and I'm proud to say, that we reached the 20 steamer mark on the Pacific Coast Railroad & Navigation Company (my new pike name; ). And next month, we expect our 21st Steam Locomotive (another Mantua 4-6-2). This will ease our fleet greatly, as according to the time table, there are 2 express day trains, and 2 overnight sleeper trains, that require heavy power for the services. That means that the Athearn/B&M 4-6-2's and the Mantua 4-6-2's will take over those jobs, leaving the USRA light 4-6-2, to the Mountain Run (more suitable in this case), and the Penn Line PRR E-6 4-4-2, to a nice little "High Flyer" light runs. My roster has shaped up nicely over the years. - 

Steam Locomotives, Old Electrics, and Vintage Diesels, are as close to artifical life, man has ever created. With their ticks, their unique heart beats, their hums, breaths, et cetera, these machines are as alive as can be, and if you listen, their sounds are almost like conversations [the late Rev. W. Audry, lived near a hill on the Great Western Railway of England as a boy, and the struggle up the hill, between the lead locomotive, and the banking locomotive (pusher), were exactly like that]. Old Trolleys and Electrics have the same effect too, but are a little more suttle, as their hums vary, their poles' sparking, sometimes waddeling, and can be turned on and off like a light switch. I feel the old timers, be it model or real, have more of a soul, than anything today (more or less). - 

I'll keep taking the hard cases of old, forgotten Locomotives, as everybody marches on to DCC, and Sound. All I need is two wires, and a DC transformer, and the rest follows. This is only one human's view, and you can tell me to stop this _"maddness"_ go get myself a new, can motored Bachmann or a Spectrum Steamer smilie_auslachen, but I'll keep taking in the hard cases. If Shay, and so many others, are happy with the old timer's, then why not me. Hey, it's how we start, with kits, straight DC, at 6 to 12 volts, and if we wanted sound, that's what the soul's imagination, and/or recordings of trains, played on the record player were for. I like their simplicity, their looks, and their durability. And if, just if they lasted this long, then somebody did somthing right, all so long ago! Why are we so quick to abandon the old ways, like stampeeding bulls in Pamplona? I understand the advances, the benefits, and all that, but I'll cling to the old rugged cross, and march on with my old timers. - 

Jesus was inclusive, not exclusive, and the more and more I look around at shows, the old timers, for their good value to looks and prototype, are stacking up higher and higher, and sometimes their grotesquly overpriced (in my view; ); one person can only take in so much on a shoestring budget. The dealer most likely got them for pennies, so he should sell them no more than their cataloug price way back when they first came out. There are exceptions, like Brass, and some specialty items. But heck, I got my Penn Line E-6 for the cost of it when it came out as a kit D). I encourage you all, to take in an old timer locomotive, steam, diesel, electirc, prototype, or custom road, and keep them as they are (don't paint over the custom roads, they add flavor, and unique back stories, and interchanges); heck, even take in old rolling stock, because if we don't, they'll just pile up, or worse, a fellow human's lifetime of railroading, lost as refues, waste, trash eek Taking in the old timer's, is the most fufiling thing to do for your pike and yourself, along with running your own pike. -

:appl:

_"Ayeeeee!" _- said the Fonz
:thumbsup:

:appl:

God bless you and thank you for tollerating my soapbox moment!!!


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

"To best put it, any steam, is good steam. I get what I like, wether it be a Rivarossi, a 1960's Athearn/B&M 4-6-2 "Super Pacific", a little known Sakai 2-6-2 (with an engineer sticking out of the cab), or an ancient John A. English 2-8-2 (I may be only in High School, but I know my stuff; )."

I'm not quite sure if I had read your post correctly, but if I did, you're one of the most well-spoken "highschoolers" on this site. :thumbsup:

A lot of good information, and some to think about. thanks.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

So moving on, who wants to start showing off their locomotives, just for the heck of it???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a Bachmann 0-6-0 that my wife gave me. His picture is in my avatar...


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Manufactures....hmmmm, well any that works honestly for me...now my RR New Berlin is using every thing from steam to modern Diesel, steam for passenger mostly, maybe some freight, they arn't using just old stuff, they do have one high speed TGV, but mostly are using diesels and steamers.

for the most part they are just grabbing what ever they can from other rail road companies, scrap yards and even any thing thats abandoned they find. but really I prefer to use my steamers, as for the DC and DCC I would rather have my trains all equipped with DCC so I can run multiple trains on the rails at once but even if its DC only im still happy  so yea Im like the one other guy (trainguru) ill take your tired, poor, beaten, and broken trains and give them a new home...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

After I get through the next few months (IF!), I plan to build one of these...









1926 Alco Boxcab


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

on mine the diesels are mostly for pushing or providing that extra bit of power for when the steamers have issues getting up moutains and the like, the TGV and similar trains are only intended for high speed intercity runs from city to city...steam for every thing else, except for the diesel switchers...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Custom Jobs from Junk Piles!*

Sweet boxcab plans man! I have one under construction [Columbia & Puget Sound (my pike, is having restored (built retro), our boxcab (a Canadian National Breadmore/Alco Boxcab hybrid style, powered by a Busch-Suzler engine, similar to the Illinois Central, or the Black Ball Line/Washington State Ferries MV Chippewa!), with a road out of Port Townsend (my buddy up there; nice old guy!). Amazing what you can get out of junk piles, and turn into!!! The design work took about three months, and construction is a few months more, and hopefuly will be done next month. - 

Steam wise, my $6 USD 0-8-0, needs a new motor, so back up to Port Townsend it goes! And what do you guys think of me getting a Mantua General, and a fleet of Rivarossi Milwaukee Heavyweight passenger cars, from my good friend, in cash, to repay him for his work? He has already repaired half of my fleet, and given me so much for nothing, it somewhat doesn't feel quite right! -


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

trainguru said:


> So moving on, who wants to start showing off their locomotives, just for the heck of it???


lol...I stand corrected


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*My fleet!*

Here's a night shot of the yard awhile back. The Diesel is about to go before the Wheel Inspection Camera boxes!!! - 









Here's my 4-8-4, the day I got it! - :

























Here's the Sakai 2-6-2, in it's box; I'm so proud of how this little jem turned out...









What lies in the old Penn Line Box???









Wait!!! -  The Great Northern never had an Atlantic like that!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Any three?

Bachmann 80 ton Shay...










Athearn SD40 Southern Pacific '84 LA Games...










AHM/Rivarossi Big Boy...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Shay. I'll take the top floor of the hotel if you'll build me a porch to sit on while I watch the trains. Great pics my friend. Very good work. I do love that SD40 with the LA games logo. That's a really nice looking engine and I hadn't seen it before. Good catch there. pete


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope you don't mind, Shay, but I used your Big Boy as my screen saver. Very nice!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...my royalty and licensing fees are set for the working man:thumbsup: The SD40 came all the way over from the UK  as a gift from an online friend. The Big Boy was an online purchase that was badly packed and a mis-match--70s loco with a 90s tender. It took a year and a half to get it back to snuff...the weathering was my first one in 30 years and meant to hide the two different era components. I posted the adventure here... http://www.freewebs.com/shaygetz/bigboy.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I swear Bob takes pictures of real trains and then pretends they are models...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*I'm calling you out Mister Bob...*

I think so too! *Bob*, we think you really have a real railroad, and are just on here to make us think you are a model railroader!!! -  - (Dramatic Old Soap Opera Gasp!) *I'm calling you out Slick; let's cut chit chat jive talkin', and fess up Joe!!! -  & * (1940's Film Noir Interegation of Accused). The Lamp is in your face Mister Bob, and Mister Hand, even though he mean's well, may squish you, like in the Pistachio Commercial (Okay, now I'm just being ridiculous!!!). - :laugh:

*Fess Up!!! Fess Up!!!* - :laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I confess...I'm actually 376 feet tall, my dioramas are actually large swatches of real estate I've purloined over the years and my figures are actually the carefully posed polystyrene infused bodies of former members of Greenpeace, PETA and the Sierra Club that got in my way...can I still be a member of this forum?


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> ...and my figures are actually the carefully posed polystyrene infused bodies of former members of Greenpeace, PETA and the Sierra Club that got in my way...can I still be a member of this forum?


Throw a few members of Congress in there, and I'll give you my vote!!










To quote Will Smith, from the movie "Independence Day",

"I have GOT to get me one of THESE!"


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Lee_R said:


> To quote Will Smith, from the movie "Independence Day",
> 
> "I have GOT to get me one of THESE!"


I appreciate the kind words, it's one of my first kitbashes I did about 20 years ago. That is an old "Three-In-One" kit put out by Roundhouse back in the 70s. They'd give you the plans and most of the big chunks to kitbash this rotary plow. You'd have to provide the ingenuity and the smaller details to finish it. They did several other kits, including a 2-4-4-0 unpowered logging Mallet, a pile driver and a Marion steam shovel (still looking for them).


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*My Soapbox!!!*



shaygetz said:


> I confess...I'm actually 376 feet tall, my dioramas are actually large swatches of real estate I've purloined over the years and my figures are actually the carefully posed polystyrene infused bodies of former members of Greenpeace, PETA and the Sierra Club that got in my way...can I still be a member of this forum?


You're not as tall as the T.E.V. Princess Marguerite is long; you use store dummies, and the polystyrened people! Also, you somehow have a time machine, that snatches locomotives from the past, so you can have fun with them on your abandonded film studio!!! *What kind of diabolical Madman are you??? -  - ("Adam West" Batman dramaticisim, all the way...)*

*Kapow! Boom! Ouch! Quick Boy Wonder, to the Batmobile; Don't let The Romero Joker get away!!!* -  

_*You'll never catch me Batsie and Boy Blunder; ha ha ha ha ha! - :laugh: - (That's you Shaygetz; the Romero Joker!!!*_

Bob, you're a good photographer; sorry for ribbing you. Say, you wouldn't happen to know anybody with any of those IHC "Magic Mate" couplers would you?


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

trainguru said:


> You're not as tall as the T.E.V. Princess Marguerite is long; you use store dummies, and the polystyrened people! Also, you somehow have a time machine, that snatches locomotives from the past, so you can have fun with them on your abandonded film studio!!! *What kind of diabolical Madman are you??? -  - ("Adam West" Batman dramaticisim, all the way...)*
> 
> *Kapow! Boom! Ouch! Quick Boy Wonder, to the Batmobile; Don't let The Romero Joker get away!!!* -
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT J CLASS STEAMER! I can't stress that enough!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I was watching my really bad hometown Kansas City Royals on TV the other day. The new color commentator was trying to be colorful, except during one of his anecdotes he called Lou Gehrig "The Iron Horse." I wanted to reach into the TV and smack him.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

trainguru said:


> Say, you wouldn't happen to know anybody with any of those IHC "Magic Mate" couplers would you?


They're hard as hen's teeth to find...I guard what I have jealously as there is no better coupler that can mate between horn/hooks and Kadees, makes owning and running older HO models much easier. Sometimes it's simply not a good idea to change the original coupler on a collector piece.

For those who've never seen one...


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IHC-8-MAGIC-MATE-UNIVERSAL-COUPLERS-DRAFT-GEAR-BOXES-/150412809043

http://www.ihc-hobby.com/product/19001

These?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes...I haven't shopped for them in a long time and they did stop making them at one time. Glad to see they're out there, I highly recommend them if you have old school HO that has horn/hooks you don't want to change out.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Lee_R said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/IHC-8-MAGIC-MATE-UNIVERSAL-COUPLERS-DRAFT-GEAR-BOXES-/150412809043
> 
> http://www.ihc-hobby.com/product/19001
> 
> These?












Wow... 3 bucks a pair isn't that much different from Kadees.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

where could I get that snow blower train and what is it called? I too want one!!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It's an old Roundhouse Three-In-One kit, you'll have to find it on eBay as they haven't been offered in years...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I see the snow blowers from time to time. Fred's Train Shop in Overland Park KS has a couple built ones for sale around $90 to $125. My layout is going to have snow. I might need one, too.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well my layouts city is located where there IS snow possibilities at any time in the winter season so a snow blower will be a must for my road, maybe a few of them....


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm saved on couplers! And pop over to the "Homebuilt Streamliner" thread, for the reveal of the conceptional art I just finished!!! -


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Athearn SD40 Southern Pacific '84 LA Games...










Shay, 

I just picked one of these up a few months ago after looking for some time for a reasonably priced one (under 25.00). I've got to say it is one of my favorites just by nature of the fab paint job! 

Now if I could find the UP desert storm paint scheme for a similar price.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I wish you guys would quit...you make my trains look silly...wait...I thought I was going for silly...


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I wish you guys would quit...you make my trains look silly...wait...I thought I was going for silly...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Silly is as silly does! :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Best Individual Steam Locomotives!*

So, who's up for a little game called *"Best Individual Steam Locomotive"*? 

Confused confused?Here's how it works:

You tell us what your top steam locomotive is; maker and type! - 

Go forth and tell, I'll jump in after a few turns... go, go, go! -


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I wish you guys would quit...you make my trains look silly...wait...I thought I was going for silly...


your trains could never look silly! They are what you make of them!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Rivarossi Berkshires vs. The Real Ones*

Are Rivarossi Berkshires really to scale? I just took a crack with ye o'l scale ruler, and the Italian's skimped!!! They used USRA heavy 2-8-2 wheels. So they are more like the DT&I Berkshires! Where does that leave us? - 

Further more, why do they still command prices of $40 to $120 USD?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Smokinapankake said:


> Now if I could find the UP desert storm paint scheme for a similar price.....




Done...and done...










oh wait you mean price....oops....not sure there...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

trainguru said:


> Are Rivarossi Berkshires really to scale? I just took a crack with ye o'l scale ruler, and the Italian's skimped!!! They used USRA heavy 2-8-2 wheels. So they are more like the DT&I Berkshires! Where does that leave us? -
> 
> Further more, why do they still command prices of $40 to $120 USD?


Their goal was as accurate a model as possible at as affordable a price as possible and engineered to run on 18" radius curves...the most common curve in the market then and now. The smaller wheels are simply a compromise to get on such tight curves--and to fit those pizza cutter flanges--...you'll find it that way on most of their models.

Their detail and price led them to be nicknamed "Poor Man's Brass", they are highly collectable and even make up the largest percentage of my fleet. They've been out of business since 1996, I believe, and parts are getting very scarce.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Poor Man's Brass? P&LE Berkshires!*

Shay, do you think that someone could build a P&LE A2a Berkshire of 1948, using Rivarossi Berkshire and Bachmann NYC Niagara parts, for less than a MSRP suggested priced new Bachmann steam locomotive, or the brass model, second hand? Here's a picture:









What do you think? -


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It could be done...it really depends on how much crafting the builder was to put into it. Right off, the tender would have to be stretched as well as the boiler. If I were to do it, I would figure a year's work with a total of about 300 hours into it...once I found a suitable mech to set it on...lots of styrene sheet on a scratchbuilt boiler


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*What I can see in my head!*

I was thinking a Rivarossi Berkshire running gear, a trimmed Bachmann Niagara boiler, Niagara trailing trucks, instead of the Rivarossi's, some scratch built details, some parts from the Niagara, and parts from the Berkshire itself, maybe a valve gear modification or change, and maybe hooking in a smoke unit? - 

This is a dream of mine, because last summer, my Pop's bought for me in Tacoma, two back issues of Railroad Magazine from the late 1940's. The Locomotive of the Month from October 1948, is the P&LE A2a 2-8-4 Berkshire. That, and the Norfolk Southern (old) Berkshires, are the ones I would replicate (still working out the NS Berkshires in my head! - ). Would the P&LE plan I proposed, work out economicly Shay? What do you others think (read back a few posts to understand)?

Am I brilliant? Or am I a regular Gene Wilder *"Young Frankenstine!!!"*? - :laugh:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, what does everybody think of the above plan?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

If you can pull it off TG then go for it, heck if I could have you kit bash one for my road I would!!


----------



## sirralphwedgwood26 (Jun 29, 2012)

When I am buying HO scale or OO scale I like:

bachmann,revell,hornby.

Lionel is okay too but I prefer the above::laugh::


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, it's been a year and nine months since someone has posted to this awesome thread! ...And, I have nothing to contribute but only to say I am greatly, no I mean GREATLY IMPRESSED with the talents, the skills and the creativity of modeling and still photography of fellow Members...This has been perhaps the most edifying and enjoyable two hours of reading, looking, thinking and salavating I can remember in a long, long time!

As a life-long fan of the North American steam era and the locomotives that powered it, I thank you all!

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Since this thread got bumped I though I'd throw this in.
This is the only steamer I've got, bought it in '89 or so. 



It's a Franklin Mint 4-6-2 Southern Crescent Limited.
It sat on my desk for years, never run till recently.
Dummy me tried and may have burned up something.

Here is a link to one on E Bay. Better pictures than I can take. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Franklin-Mi...699433?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2ece4dc769

Does anyone here know who built this? 
Rivarossi made one but what I see it's a little different.
Mantua also made one for Matchbox but that is different also.

Being as I'm a heavy equipment mechanic there is no way in the world I'm going to put a screwdriver to this, 
so if there is anyone here that would like to take a look at this, I'm more than willing to pay for any work done. 
Would like to put a DCC chip in it as well. After 25 years I'd sure like to see it run. 

Magic


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

late to the party so I'll try & post up engines I haven't seen too many of here, any chance to high light Dad's collection can't be passed up ! 
having mostly rivarossi & mantua I have to defer to their judgement on what was best to buy, the few bachmanns I have have all been trouble :dunno:

So here's some eye candy for your viewing pleasure..................

mix in the yard................



some brass in action.............



more colorful mix in the yard.............



berks ready to roll............



franklin cresent.................



the sunset brass...........



mantua camel back...............



cab forward by riva & UP by mantua



more rivarossi power.............



mantua.............



one of the displays over time.............



Riva. 0-8-0



I think this is the second Bachmann with a second motor in it! 



& the only IHC meheno steamer, it is nicely detailed & runs well.............


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ya think ya got enough power on that railroad? I see more locos than cars. Ha! Pete


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh, never mind, wrong steamers


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ahhh Pete, you know I have the cars too, just that no one posted a highlight your rolling stock thread yet! 
But since you asked I have to drag up the pics from one of my first posts here, what He had on display bout 10 or so years ago............After going through it all I'd say at least 100 freight cars are NOT on display , most passenger sets are up.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Jack, now your talking. I'd give anything for a LARGE platter of those steamers..
I went to a bar near the old RR station in Attleboro with my cousin one time. We drank beer and ate steamers for about three hours. Cost us each three bucks and that was for the beer. The steamers were free. Pete


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL @ JackC 

@ Rusty: Great collection, and great display setup. It looks fantastic, very impressive.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks,Z, but sad to say the display is long gone 
At least I kept most of the collection.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Heres some of the locos I have hanging around


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice! I like the gray trim on the big boy! :thumbsup:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Rivarossi, BLI and Mantua are my favortites!

I am looking for a Pere Marquette Berk front boiler cover that does not have the Riv double headlight, but fits the Riv. Any ideas?


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

Like
1.Hornby - because they own Rivarossi and i own engines from both.(and they have metal gears)
2. Fleischmann- i love my Br 98.8 and 98.75
3. Bli-They are Nice 

Neutral-
1. Bachmann

Hate
1-Athearn and all their joint workers since they turned to dcc (had to get 4 replacement engine 2-6-0 because they all caught fire)


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

My Richmond berk only has one light, is this what you mean ?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

different vintage than my other berks, no motor in the cab ???????? I think it's older it's one of Alex's engines


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> My Richmond berk only has one light, is this what you mean ?


Rich, that is exactly what I mean.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

